# Driving to Portugal



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi - could do with your help please. We are just making our final arrangements for our 6 month visit to Portugal and then hopefully we will make a permanent move to the Lagos area. Its the first time we have driven from the UK, we are taking the ferry to Santander and have an overnight booked there. After an early rise we are then hoping to drive to our rented property in Luz. The route we are planning is heading for Salamanca, dropping down to Meriea and then heading towards Lisbon and down the A2. Just wondered if anyone could advise whether there our any problem areas with this route, any possible places to stop for lunch/dinner etc. en route. Also, any views on refuelling stops. We know this journey will take us a good 11 hours but is do-able in one day. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We stop in Valladolid rather than Santander when driving to just north of Lisbon. It is almosy an 8 hour journey and of course with stops even longer to get there.

The problem with staying over night in Santander is that you are actually arriving rested off the ferry. I would make a little inroad into the journey and then forge on to the Algarve. that will shorten your long drive a little.

It is 2.5 hours from Santander to Valladolid.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

+ 1 to Siobhan above. 

It would make the journey down to Algarve shorter.


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you. This does seem a sensible approach.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As route is major roads, motorways plenty of petrol stations, signposted with distance between, don't forget A23, A22 electronic tolled roads either pay at border or prepay online Home - Portal de Portagens

Border to Lagos doable in a day but would you want too, you certainly won't enjoy journey or the days after


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Canoeman. We intend to pay tolls at border and certainly want to enjoy the drive so likely that we stay over in Santander and then do a further stop over midway to Luz. Once we have done the journey once, we will then know for the future what suits. Thanks for your help.


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

I usually do the ferry to Alvor non-stop, it doesn't matter what time I arrive (not true for the reverse journey of course). And I always drive down to Seville, then head west to hit the border and the A22. The Spanish motorways are good, empty and toll-free.


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

We drove from Bayonne to Caceres and then next day from Caceres to Alvor. Pleasant drive on good roads and not too much strain on us Roadside stops were much nicer than they looked. On the way back we drove Alvor to Burgos....just a bit too far.


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

We did look at travelling through Spain. How long would you say it will take you using this route? Thanks


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't wait to try this journey. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

djanmitch said:


> We did look at travelling through Spain. How long would you say it will take you using this route? Thanks


Left Bayonne after breakfast...arrived Caceres late afternoon. Left Caceres after breakfast and arrived in Alvor mid afternoon after a pleasant light lunch just past Seville. Roads are fine, in fact from Burgos to Bayonne is amazing, my husband really enjoyed driving it.


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

djanmitch said:


> We did look at travelling through Spain. How long would you say it will take you using this route? Thanks


Getting off the ferry in Santander at noon or thereabouts, I usually reckon to be in Alvor (between Portimao and Lagos) well before midnight. We eat breakfast on the ferry, then my wife and I take turns driving with a few stops for petrol/coffee/snacks. She doesn't like driving abroad usually, but it's dead easy on the motorways across Spain. If you want to stop, my personal favourite is Salamanca. I love Seville, but from there it's only a couple of hours so not worth bothering.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

ViaMichelin: Michelin route planner and maps, restaurants, traffic news and hotel booking is very a good route planning guide, costings relativly accurate and when you get hang of it easy to specify/modify a route, timing I find ok for 2 drivers but 1 your a wreck


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. It sounds fairly straightforward and there is lots of technical support to help.


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Canoeman - thanks for directing us to Michelin map router. Looking forward to the experience.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

I drive from Santander/Bilbao to Praia da Luz and return every year. For the last 3 years I drive through Spain to Seville then across the border. This route avoids most of the Portuguese toll roads and adds only 1/2 hour to my journey. When coming to PDL I usually take the Sunday boat that arrives at 7.45 am Tuesday. That way I arrive fully refreshed and it takes 11 hours with meal stops to drive to my house in Praia da Luz. On the return journey I drive to Santander/Bilbao and have an overnight there


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Brodev - its good to know that is will take about 11 hours to make the drive to PDL. We have decided to drive through Spain as well it seems the best route all round. Can't wait to start our journey in 6 weeks time. Thanks again.


----------



## Dripdry (Apr 7, 2013)

I always stay on the Spanish roads as long as possible, all the way down to Seville then across to Huelva and into Portugal

the petrol is a lot cheaper too!

IThe Spanish roads are toll free, and the Portuguese one across to Lagos is too if you take a chance!


----------



## adamoakley1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Patchwork said:


> Left Bayonne after breakfast...arrived Caceres late afternoon. Left Caceres after breakfast and arrived in Alvor mid afternoon after a pleasant light lunch just past Seville. Roads are fine, in fact from Burgos to Bayonne is amazing, my husband really enjoyed driving it.



I would not park in Burgos of a night though, it may look small and peaceful but know a few lorry drivers that have been broken into here.


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice we will avoid parking overnight in this area. Cheers.


----------

